# So this is what 32 inches looks like!



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

*Disregard.*

Disregard.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like a terrible cape I would have euro'ed it as well. Lol nice buck


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Sweet deer! love the mass on the bases! Thanks for sharing and yes I would agree, the hide looks to be in terrible shape!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice buck


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Dandy!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice looking deer. 

I think as long as the cape was usable I would of had it mounted. That is what gives the mount character and sets it apart from others.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

what makes a terrible, or good, cape?


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Buy a cape... More justice for a buck like that!


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

PBH said:


> what makes a terrible, or good, cape?


An old buck with a big roman nose, I'm confused. Looks like a quick hack job on the cape to me. HhhMmm wonder why such a pretty cape was ruined.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

That's how you cape a buck when you have to leave the scene fast, I mean when night is fast approaching and you don't want to be in the woods after dark.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

PBH said:


> what makes a terrible, or good, cape?


depends on the eye of the beholder or what one is planning on doing with the mount. as like, if one was planning on competeing with the mount. the taxi would want something in pristene condition to start with. Good even hair length, no clipped/shaved/damaged areas, torn ears, while they dont look as "pretty" are not an issue really but you do have to make particular considerations for them, minimal scars ect...


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> Give the insinuation crap a rest, you garbage tossers! There is ZERO, NOTHING unethical about the way this buck was taken. It is a public land buck taken by legal means. Period.
> The hunter waited a week and a half to take this deer or one like it. He hunted every day and passed on many other nice bucks.
> 
> We can sure see who the losers are on this forum. All it takes is for a guy to have some success and they rear their ugly heads awfully quickly.


Huh? Did I miss something? I don't see any insinuations or comments about how the buck was taken...the closes thing was a tongue-in-cheek comment made by blackdog that didn't appear to be aimed at the original buck!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Huh? Did I miss something?


Yes, you missed something.


----------



## Mach1 (Dec 3, 2012)

I would be buying a replacement cape. That's and awesome buck more than worthy to be mounted!


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

Awesome buck that's a dandy. Too bad about the cape he woulda made a purdy mount.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

And it will be an awesome euro buck also. I'm getting to the point I like the euro's as well as the skin mounts, I feel it does the buck justice as well.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I like those Roman nosed bucks with the scarred up faces...more character. Nice buck by the way! Congrats!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Apologies BD, didn't mean to insinuate anything. Like what W2U said, just tongue and cheek. Congrats to your cousin on a great buck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a dandy.


----------



## Ghost rider (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you have pictures of the meat? I admit it sounds fishy. Dont take offense. Heck of a buck.


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Of course the capes bad, they cut if off. 

I would have never done that on a buck of that caliber, deserves more than a EURO IMO.

Old cape or not it's the true representation on a big ole buck and adds character.


----------



## Uni (Dec 5, 2010)

BirdDogger said:


> Give the insinuation crap a rest, you garbage tossers! There is ZERO, NOTHING unethical about the way this buck was taken. It is a public land buck taken by legal means. Period.
> The hunter waited a week and a half to take this deer or one like it. He hunted every day and passed on many other nice bucks.
> 
> We can sure see who the losers are on this forum. All it takes is for a guy to have some success and they rear their ugly heads awfully quickly.


Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Mach1 (Dec 3, 2012)

BirdDogger said:


> You are talking about a man who lives on a horse ranch a million miles from nowhere with his wife and four sons to feed. This is a man who earns his living by the sweat of his brow, who together with his boys does more work before 6:00 AM than most men do in a day. He's a dark to dark kind of worker. This is a man who grew up on a homestead in Alaska eating only what could be caught or grown from the ground. This man just finished building his cabin from the ground up with his own two hands. He scraped together every board from felled trees and other wood scraps he found. The only reason there is a photo of his LE hunt is because he popped into the living room with a dead animal to show and his wife made him stop for a photo before he rushed out the door to get back to work. I promise every ounce of that meat will get used.
> 
> Don't take offense? The skinny looking guy in that photo would first laugh and admit it looks fishy. Then...Never mind.


He doesn't always drink beer, but when he does he drinks Dos Equis.

sorry I had to.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like he drank way too much with that nose !!
:mrgreen:

The deer, not the hunter .........


----------



## backwoodsboy.50 (Oct 15, 2013)

First off nice buck second off how in the sam hell does someone chop the **** out of a cape off of a buck that nice.... and you sure jumped the gun on being "quick hack job" so i could see how a guy could be ofended but for **** sakes man take your time and show some respect to the animal and use his hide and antlers to recreate that brief moment of time where the beast was taken


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, backsideboy. Very inspirational first post. 

The deer's face looks like dung. This "Roman nose" crap is funny. The nose is completely bent and the right side sags. The hair on the cape is falling out, patchy and balding. This deer crossed the line between "character" and "ugly". Huge horns, though. He might buy a cape or he might do a Euro job. Knowing the hunter, my guess is he'll do his own mount.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

BirdDogger said:


> Thanks for the advice, backsideboy.


Are we allowed to make vulger alterations to others screen names? If so, I have some that are funny and I'm dying to share. Just give me the green light and i'll let em fly.-------SS


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

SS, we appreciate your restraint. We don't want anyone's feelings hurt. They might go crying to the mods.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

At this point, I no longer care SS. I saw the post you deleted and I liked it a lot. There are some good folks here, but it seems more are jerks. Mirrors society, I suppose...


----------



## rooster96 (Oct 25, 2013)

BirdDogger said:


> Thanks for the advice, backsideboy. Very inspirational first post.
> 
> The deer's face looks like dung. This "Roman nose" crap is funny. The nose is completely bent and the right side sags. The hair on the cape is falling out, patchy and balding. This deer crossed the line between "character" and "ugly". Huge horns, though. He might buy a cape or he might do a Euro job. Knowing the hunter, my guess is he'll do his own mount.


This person should be banned for this it's very offensive


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> This person should be banned for this it's very offensive


This person has been trying to find a way to delete his account all night. Can't find a way to do it.


----------



## backwoodsboy.50 (Oct 15, 2013)

BirdDogger said:


> Thanks for the advice, backsideboy. Very inspirational first post.
> 
> The deer's face looks like dung. This "Roman nose" crap is funny. The nose is completely bent and the right side sags. The hair on the cape is falling out, patchy and balding. This deer crossed the line between "character" and "ugly". Huge horns, though. He might buy a cape or he might do a Euro job. Knowing the hunter, my guess is he'll do his own mount.


No name calling dick and i hope my next posts ate more inspirational then that last one ill see if i can tine it down a little.... and when it comes to deer ugly and character go hand in hand


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> backwoodsboy.50
> No name calling dick and i hope my next posts ate more inspirational then that last one ill see if i can tine it down a little.... and when it comes to deer ugly and character go hand in hand


At least you made me laugh, though . I respectfully disagree about the ugliness/character thing, Richard.


----------



## pheaz (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm confused, so who's name is Richard and who's Dick? I thought backwoodsboy was Chad.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> pheaz
> Senior Member
> 
> I'm confused, so who's name is Richard and who's Dick? I thought backwoodsboy was Chad.


Not Dick but dick. Chad called me a penis. I called him Richard. Of course, I had no idea his name was Chad until this moment. Sorry, Chad. My bad!


----------



## backwoodsboy.50 (Oct 15, 2013)

Who' . Chad?


----------



## Badger (Aug 27, 2013)

Dick keep up with the thread, you are Chad. 8)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Who's on first?


----------



## hornlover (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice deer ther


----------

